

Using JRuby by Charles Nutter released - pan69
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781934356654

======
adriand
Charles Oliver Nutter is one of those guys that helps provide a healthy dose
of humility to average programmers like myself. The level of expertise and
knowledge required, and the mastery of multiple languages that is necessary,
to create something like JRuby is something I find mind-boggling.

Congrats to Headius for the book release and thanks for providing an
impeccable example of programming excellence to aspire to.

~~~
jamesbritt
Plus he's a genuinely good guy, a pleasure to be around. And I swear he never
sleeps, given all that he gets done.

------
headius
I just wanted to make sure to point out I was just one of five authors on the
book. The others were Tom Enebo, Nick Sieger, Ola Bini, and our fantastic lead
author Ian Dees, without whom there would be no book at all. They deserve as
much (or more) credit for the book as I do.

And thanks for the kind words :) I hope folks will enjoy the book and JRuby
alike.

------
rst
Excerpts and full TOC from the Pragmatic Programmers (the actual publisher)
here: <http://pragprog.com/titles/jruby/using-jruby>

(Also, a direct order form for print or DRM-free ebooks.)

------
bstar777
Why is orielly selling pragprog books?

~~~
telemachos
From Pragprog's contact page[1]:

> Our paperback titles are distributed to retail bookstores by O’Reilly Media,
> and are stocked and shipped by Ingram Publisher Services. Please contact
> Ingram or O’Reilly to order. If you have any difficulty obtaining a
> paperback title, please email us at support@pragmaticprogrammer.com.

There must be some similar deal with NoStarch since their books also appear on
O'Reilly's site.

That said, I still somehow wish the main link here were to Pragprog's page.

[1]: <http://pragprog.com/contact>

~~~
pasbesoin
And it looks like this one has not landed in O'Reilly's Safari (not yet, at
least).

